# Yoruba Actress, Motunrayo Adeoye, is dead – Premium Times Nigeria



## ese (Jun 1, 2018)

Yoruba actress, Motunrayo Adeoye, died in the early hours of June 1 after a prolonged battle with chronic ulcer. 

She has also been buried at her residence located at Akobo Ojurin, Ibadan, Oyo State, according to Islamic rites. Some of her colleagues including Queen Blessing have confirmed the news. Photographs …





via Premium Times Nigeria – https://ift.tt/2kEE4vc

Get more Nigeria Entertainment News


----------

